# Insufficient space availavle



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

Before anyone says anything, I do have more than 10GB's free. I bought the usb bt game pad app which is about 1.66 MB. And I'm getting this error. I already tried rebooting and clearing data on the market. I running beans stock rom with dropbox. I just installed Kindle perfectly.

Sent from Galaxy s3. I apologize for all spelling errors.


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

Bump

Sent from Galaxy s3. I apologize for all spelling errors.


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

not sure if this is it, but check your pre-install folder. was a problem on DX ROMS, if you had too much in there, it would give that same error


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

goldsmitht said:


> not sure if this is it, but check your pre-install folder. was a problem on DX ROMS, if you had too much in there, it would give that same error


Where is this pre install folder?

Sent from Galaxy s3. I apologize for all spelling errors.


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

This is happening with titanium backup after un installing and re installing.

Sent from Galaxy s3. I apologize for all spelling errors.


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

UPDATE: usb bt game pad installed, you but titanium has not, even when installing the apk directly.

Sent from Galaxy s3. I apologize for all spelling errors.


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

clothednblack said:


> Check your "tombstone" folder, I deleted everything in it and it fix the problem for insufficient space, it's a folder that collects data from errors and reboots when the phone freezes, it's completely safe to clean that folder out.
> Oops, I didn't see this wasn't a dx thread before I said that, you may not have such a folder, sorry about that.
> teleported from MI Wizardry UI DXtreme


 Will try once someone else confirms.

Sent from Galaxy s3. I apologize for all spelling errors.


----------

